# Nhận được "cả núi" những review tốt trên Amazon, đây là 5 sản phẩm làm đẹp mà những cô nàng bị mụn không thể bỏ qua



## MoonLight (31/7/18)

Mụn là nỗi niềm nan giải đối với rất nhiều cô nàng, tìm được sản phẩm phù hợp để giải quyết mụn dứt điểm cũng là điều vô cùng khó khăn. Bạn có thể tin theo những lời quảng cáo hoa mỹ của các công ty mỹ phẩm, nghe theo lời khuyên từ bạn bè người thân, hoặc đơn giản là tìm đến những sản phẩm được các tín đồ làm đẹp thế giới ưa chuộng. Dù không chắc chắn những sản phẩm này sẽ phù hợp với bạn nhưng với sự "kiểm định" của rất nhiều khách hàng đã từng dùng thử qua và đánh giá tốt trên Amazon thì đây vẫn là những sản phẩm rất đáng dùng thử.



​
*1. Mặt nạ đất sét Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay (Giá gốc: 195.000VNĐ/455g)*

*Tổng điểm trên Amazon: 4,4/5 với hơn 17.600 lượt đánh giá*

Với gần 13.000 đánh giá cho điểm tuyệt đối trên 18.000 nhận xét từ khách hàng đã từng sử dụng, đây xứng đáng là loại mặt nạ đất sét "huyền thoại" mà tín đồ làm đẹp nào cũng nên dùng thử qua. Có thành phần 100% đất sét can xi bentonite nổi tiếng với khả năng thải độc, làm sạch sâu; chỉ cần pha mặt nạ với giấm táo sau đó đắp trong 5-15 phút bạn sẽ thấy làn da trở nên sạch và sáng mịn hơn rất nhiều. Về lâu về dài, mặt nạ còn giúp làm sạch sâu, hạn chế mụn.











​
*2. Serum TruSkin Naturals Vitamin C (Giá gốc: 465.000VNĐ/30ml)*

*Tổng điểm trên Amazon: 4,3/5 với hơn 9.700 lượt đánh giá*

Bên cạnh hiệu quả làm đều màu da, mờ vết thâm, chống lão hóa thì loại serum vitamin C này của TruSkin còn hứa hẹn giúp giảm thiểu mụn. Theo nhiều người đã từng sử dụng nhận xét, sau khi dùng sản phẩm này họ thấy da khỏe hơn, nốt mụn mẩn đỏ cũng được cải thiện, da ít lên mụn mới hơn. Thêm vào đó dạng vitamin C trong sản phẩm này là Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate nên khá dịu nhẹ, ít gây kích ứng.








_Sau 1 tuần sử dụng loại serum này, cô nàng trong hình đã vô cùng hài lòng khi nhận thấy tình trạng mụn mẩn đỏ được cải thiện, da trở nên khỏe hơn._
​
*3. Dung dịch chấm mụn Mario Badescu Drying Lotion (Giá gốc: 390.000 VNĐ/29ml)*

*Tổng điểm trên Amazon: 4,1/5 với hơn 2.200 lượt đánh giá*

Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm 1 sản phẩm có khả năng làm xẹp nốt mụn nhanh chóng vậy thì đừng bỏ qua loại dung dịch chấm mụn Mario Badescu Drying Lotion. Không chỉ hội "dân thường", đây cũng là sản phẩm được nhiều ngôi sao như Kylie Jenner, Bella Hadid, Zoë Foster Blake, Lili Reinhart… sử dụng. Dung dịch gồm 2 phần chính: lớp bột màu hồng bên dưới chứa sulfur, và lớp dung dịch lỏng bên trên là cồn isopropyl alcohol có tác dụng bảo quản sản phẩm.



​
Sản phẩm có thành phần chính là sulfur, hay còn gọi là lưu huỳnh, có khả năng chống viêm, kháng khuẩn, loại bỏ tế bào chết, làm khô nhân mụn. Bên cạnh đó nhà sản xuất còn bổ sung salicylic acid, kẽm oxit… giúp tăng hiệu quả điều trị mụn, giảm sưng tấy, mẩn đỏ.




_Khi dùng bạn dùng tăm bông nhúng vào lớp bột bên dưới rồi chấm lên nốt mụn._




_Chỉ sau 1 đêm, những nốt mụn của cô nàng này đã xẹp đi nhanh chóng._
​*4. Toner Thayers Alcohol-free Rose Petal Witch Hazel (Giá gốc: 233.000VNĐ/355ml)*

*Tổng điểm trên Amazon: 4,5/5 với hơn 10.000 lượt đánh giá*

Ra mắt từ năm 1989 nhưng đến tận ngày nay, loại toner đơn giản này của Thayers vẫn là 1 trong những sản phẩm làm đẹp kinh điển. Với thành phần không chứa cồn dễ gây kích ứng da, trong sản phẩm có chứa nước cây phỉ, nước hoa hồng và tinh chất lô hội giúp làm sạch sâu, cân bằng và làm dịu da. Thêm vào đó thành phần nước cây phỉ chủ chốt trong sản phẩm còn giúp làm giảm thiểu dầu thứa, hạn chế mụn, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông nên đặc biệt phù hợp với những cô nàng có làn da mụn.



​
*5. Sữa rửa mặt CeraVe Foaming Facial Cleanser (Giá gốc: 325.000VNĐ/473ml)*

*Tổng điểm trên Amazon: 4,3/5 với hơn 2.500 lượt đánh giá*

Để làm sạch da triệt để mà vẫn dịu nhẹ, không làm khô da vậy thì bạn hãy tham khảo ngay sữa rửa mặt CeraVe Foaming Facial Cleanser. Với thành phần có chứa ceramide và hyaluronic acid, sản phẩm này vừa giúp làm sạch còn giúp phục hồi và dưỡng ẩm cho da hiệu quả. Thêm vào đó niaciamide trong sản phẩm còn giúp làm dịu da, kháng viêm, giảm thiểu mụn. Đây cũng là loại sữa rửa mặt được nhiều BTV làm đẹp và các bác sĩ da liễu khuyên dùng.








_Sữa rửa mặt có chất sữa dạng gel trong, lỏng, không mùi khá dịu nhẹ, độ pH cân bằng giúp làm sạch mà không gây khô da._
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

